# Harness collar patterns for cats



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

We've been thinking of taking one our cats with us when we travel. But we need a harness collar for her. She's too squirmy and small to try and use a neck collar so I was wondering if anyone knows of a source of harness collar patterns?

Joe


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've tried harnesses on cats... If a cat doesn't like a collar, they won't like a harness and they can still get out of those too...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

check out a small dog coat type harness pattern. I know CC makes them for the doggies. Of course, knowing cats - they won't like them much, probably. Maybe if started as a kitten to think it's normal, they would not mind so much.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Cats can't walk if they have on a harness like I make for my dogs! Don't ask me why, just know they lay down and "creepy crawl" if they move at all. Anyway my big boy cat accepts a figure 8 type harness, it is just basically a piece of webbing that goes around their neck crosses over their shoulders and buckles around their tummy. Bob can wiggle out of it but generally will stay in it. I use a dog halter if I take him someplace where I want to be still.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL why is BOB wearing a dress?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

cc, 
At one time I think you sent me that pattern and I looked at it and couldn't quite figure it out. Now looking at the picture I think if I can find it in my "mess" I will be able to make it. 
Been packing and redistributing my sewing stuff. We are looking for more affordable digs and in not where we currently are residing. 

Elaine


----------

